# Magneta clock



## SwanningAbout (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a clock which has "Magneta London" on the face. It is a long case pendulum clock with a fairly traditional roman numeral type face. All research I have done so far indicates that Magneta only made electric clocks. Is this one a "bitsa" or did Magneta also make clockwork clocks too?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A picture of the mechanism might be a help, and how is it actually powered? Magneta clocks were generally often powered by what is known as a synchronous electric motor and the timekeeping is generally good, being governed by the standard UK Mains Frequency at 50Hz - - that is all power in the UK is delivered at 50 cycles of AC and this is/was a pretty accurate base reference in the day. :yes:

Unfortuneately, synchronous motors are hard to come by, so it is just possible a replacement mech may have been fitted at some time, or it may just have been disabled and the clock used as a designer piece in someone's home. Some Magneta clocks used a motor to wind a standard clockwork mechanism, these had a slip clutch to prevent overwinding.

I should add, if there's any kind of mains cables coming out of, or coiled up inside the case and attached to a motor driving the clock, *DO NOT just stick a plug on it*, the clock will be unsafe to plug into the mains and could be lethal if you do not know how to test it! It will likely need specialist help to get running! Anything of this sort of age ELECTRICAL should be treated with respect, it will not have been made to current safety standards.

Welcome to RLT, it's a good place to be!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

alternating current, high voltage --- deadly ! SOMTHING YOU CANT SEE, but it can kill you. here is my quote: an electrician is just a reincarnated mechanic


----------



## SwanningAbout (Dec 7, 2015)

Apologies. I've mislead you slightly. I should have said this is actually a clockwork clock powered by a dropping weight. No electric motors and no mains plugs or leads. However it does have "Magneta London" on its face. My question therefore is: did Magneta make clockwork clocks or has this one simply gained a new face attached to an existing mechanism?

Once I figure out how to upload a picture I can show you more. :wacko:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

go to your room --


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

At a pure guess, maybe it is a Magneta clockwork clock - - if so it would use a generic type mechanical movement, sort of badge engineering job.

Photos probably essential for someone to help you more! :yes:

Photos of Dial, Back of mechanism, as clear and sharp as you caan get, and showing any marks or writing on the back plates, and on the case inside, paper labels anything like that

Have you Googled Magneta clocks for info? - - for Google is your friend on 'tinterweb thingy!


----------

